# Need suggestions for a 16 GB MicroSD card for phone.......



## vikrant1982 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I need suggestions for a good 16 gb micro sd card for Asus Zenfone 2 Laser. I am not very finicky about getting the fastest card and could easily pick any one from the links below but the problem is that a lot of users are reporting that they are getting fake cards online. Is there anyway i can be sure before buying that i'll get a legit card? Are there any guidelines?

MicroSD Cards: Buy MicroSD Cards Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

*www.flipkart.com/mobile-accessorie...p_nmenu_sub_electronics_0_Mobile Memory Cards


----------

